# Battery for Elite Misuro B+ Bluetooth/ANT+ Speed/Cadence Sensor



## philinmerthyr (24 Oct 2015)

I was given a Elite Misuro B+ Bluetooth/ANT+ Speed/Cadence Sensor to use with my turbo trainer. There wasn't a battery with it. 

Does anyone know what battery it uses? I can't see it online anywhere.


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Oct 2015)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was given a Elite Misuro B+ Bluetooth/ANT+ Speed/Cadence Sensor to use with my turbo trainer. There wasn't a battery with it.
> 
> Does anyone know what battery it uses? I can't see it online anywhere.



According to the online instructions, it's a bog-standard CR2032.


----------

